# catering Software - can you help us?



## quickcatering (Jul 17, 2006)

Hi there,

My name is Gary and I'm the developer of a Quickcatering which is a online catering administration product (bit of a mouthful I know).

Quickcatering has been specifically developed for professional catering companies to keep tabs on orders/bookings etc from enquiry to completio1n (it does a lot more than just that). The broad aim is to save hours of unnecessary administration and because it's online it's accessible anywhere and needs no special software installation.

We are at a stage where we need a few companies to trial it for us and give us feedback. As a thank you we are offering a years free use of the product once the trial has finished.

At this stage we are not selling the product but if you would like to be kept uptodate with infoamtion about its development and launch then drop me a line and I'll add you our mailing list.

If you would like more information about taking part in the trial then either post here or PM me or email me.

Thanks

Gary - [email protected]


----------



## bbally (Jan 2, 2005)

Gary, I would be interested in hearing more about it.


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

I'd be interested, too. Any chance of an actual person to run it for me? No? Oh well.....


----------



## frizbee (Sep 27, 2003)

Me too please...I am very interested.
Frizbee


----------



## bigwheel (May 26, 2006)

Ok I am sitting out by the mailbox in the lawn chair as we speak. Please dont ship parcel post. It took me two years to get 2 gallons of Ranch Style Beans to a fella in Hiwaya using that method one time. Thanks. 

bigwheel


----------



## chanemarie (May 16, 2006)

I am interested...please send me an email at [email protected]


----------



## quickcatering (Jul 17, 2006)

Thank you everyone who expressed some interest, I have now contacted you all separately.

If anyone else is interested then please do get in touch with me by email.

Kind Regards

Gary Dickenson


----------



## atasteofsoul (Sep 6, 2006)

I would be interested in testing your software. I have been researching this type of software and have not found one that really works for a small home-based catering business.


----------

